# Phoenix My Crazy Fennec Fox



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all

I know i've spoken about Phoenix a few times on here but i thought i'd show you my crazy mad creature :whistling2:

Theres some video footage and photos 

Hope you like him as much as i do! :flrt:







Phoenix the Fennec Fox and his new Whirly Toy - YouTube

Phoenix the Fennec Fox & the Basket - YouTube

http://youtu.be/6xbh8d91IQo


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I didnt realise fennec foxes were that small!
How beautiful.
Lucky thing you!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

haha love the pic where he is raiding the box of morios! He is absolutely gorgeous!! :flrt:I've always wanted one of these, one day I'll have one...when I wear down the OH enough!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thankyou, yes he is gorgeous

Every morning that he greets me I remember just how lucky i am!

Life in this mad house just wouldnt be the same without him......well, maybe window cills would be intact, socks would be united with the other half and my dog would no longer have her head continually humped!! :whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

My cats always steal socks, occasionally on a walk round the house I'll stumble upon one of their "sock nests" and discover all the "lost" socks! 

Aww bless, she must be one patient dog! Did it take long for them to get used to each other?


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Emma (dog) was brilliant from day one. She was a little excited on the first day we had him, mainly because he kept running rings around her :2thumb:

Phoenix straight away bonded with Emma and considers her his playmate, best friend and urm, 'girlfriend?' Emma doesnt even wake up any more while he humps her leg or head, She lets Phoenix sleep on her stomach or curl into her but occasionally he will get a little bit nippy and try to bite her tongue or ears so she gently pins him down with her mouth or puts a paw ontop of him, which is usually enough of a warning to make him calm down. Some evenings she'll give him a wash, which then makes him look like a Gremlin :lol2:

He doesnt really bother with my larger male Flat coat as he will grumble and walk off so its no fun for him but both dogs are used to my 'zoo' here so having something land on your head or run between your legs is the norm. They are the most wonderful dogs, mainly for putting up with 'Nutty Noris' :no1:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Adorable & I like the name Pheonix :}


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Iamashleyrose

I love the name too, thankyou

How are the chicks now? Have the stopped the excessive tweeting?


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, the noisy little one is much better now altho is still much noisier in general! Perhaps it's just his/her personality? They trebled in size now, I'm amazed at how fast they're growing! Thanks for asking.


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

The "pinball behaviour" you show in the video, was that in response to some particularly exciting or stressful event?


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

That's his normal behaviour :lol2:

One minute he'll be cuddled into Emma (the dog) and next second he's like grease lightening around the room! He does go ALOT faster than that too! My son was very lucky that he recorded that video on his mobile as most of the time he's just too blinking fast and looks like a blur on the video :devil:

Oh and this behaviour is turned on instantly if he sees the tub of Locusts!!! Its amazing how quick you can get him into bed with one of those in your hand :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's beautiful and so is your flatcoat. My friend has 2 of these and they really are wonderful dogs - I don't know why they aren't more popular!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Awww he is looking great! 
I am so glad that he is just as crazy as Akiko, I was starting to think she was faulty.:lol2:

-
Elina


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

> That's his normal behaviour
> 
> One minute he'll be cuddled into Emma (the dog) and next second he's like grease lightening around the room! He does go ALOT faster than that too! My son was very lucky that he recorded that video on his mobile as most of the time he's just too blinking fast and looks like a blur on the video
> 
> Oh and this behaviour is turned on instantly if he sees the tub of Locusts!!! Its amazing how quick you can get him into bed with one of those in your hand


Well the running is seen in a lot of canines in captivity, it's a stereotypical behaviour commonly associated with anxiety, rage or boredom it can also develop into an OCD.



> Awww he is looking great!
> I am so glad that he is just as crazy as Akiko, I was starting to think she was faulty.
> 
> -
> Elina


no more than about 1 in 6 dogs. As long as they don't do this behaviour excessively i wouldn't pay it too much attention. Not suggesting you guys are poor keepers or anything merely suggesting why they do it.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

chezequerz said:


> Well the running is seen in a lot of canines in captivity, it's a stereotypical behaviour commonly associated with anxiety, rage or boredom it can also develop into an OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> no more than about 1 in 6 dogs. *As long as they don't do this behaviour excessively i wouldn't pay it too much attention. Not suggesting you guys are poor keepers or anything merely suggesting why they do it.*


Um I was joking with her. This is totally normal fennec behaviour, it means they are happy the same as when they scream their heads off and wag their tails excessively. 

Here is a video of his sister Akiko doing similar with her best buddy Sprite the papillon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t21ADU3Ls00 .

-Elina


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Its definately not stereotypical behaviour. Fennec's are just a little 'loose wired' :whistling2: He just decides occaisionally to go nuts, grab gloves, socks, toys etc and tear around with them. 

I once heard Fennec Foxes descibed as a Ferret on Speed :lol2:

At the moment he is sprawled out on the floor infront of the logburner but who knows how the evening will end up :lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, Phoenix had his 1st boiled egg tonight :flrt:

Its a bit short as i seem to have uploaded only part of it? 

Phoenix the Fennec Fox - My 1st Boiled Egg - YouTube


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

A few more photo's of my handsome guy!

I love this photo :flrt:










He LOVES lying infront of the Log Burner


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I love this clip sooo much, I really dont know which is the cutest :flrt:

Phoenix Fennec Fox, play time with The Flatcoat Retriever - YouTube


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont think somehow that Phoenix was very impressed with Emmas ear washing technique! :lol2:



Phoenix spent ages playing with the empty Wax Worm tub. He kept running at it and jabbing it so that it shot across the room!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I love flat coats, they are in my top 3 favourite breeds  The fox is alright too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

The other day Phoenix decided that it would be helpful, if he helped unpack the shopping :gasp:

He ran off with an entire courgette and ripped a carrot out through the bag tearing off around the house. Today he thought he would progress to another level and leap onto the kitchen table and steal a bourbon biscuit. This was then followed by choas!! Not on his behalf but mine. He simply thought that it was a wicked game of chase and i was simple furious!! 

I had no idea whether this would have a bad effect on him, plus how dare the little tike steal from my table :lol2:

Yes, i have to admit, yet again, it was very funny!! 
Needless to say.............. I won!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Phoenix reackons ear cleaning sucks when its done by a dog!!! :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

haha, he sounds funny
Cute picture, he's lovely as are your dogs :flrt:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Cor, was Phoenix really this small once? 

This was his 'stinky, pee in the bed and lie in it stage, ain't washing or rolling in sand' :roll: 



If i remember rightly this was the second day i had him (in love) 

Thanks Em_40 - my dogs are very, very, VERY special. I'm biast i know! :lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a short Youtube clip of Phoenix refusing to understand why the stoopid spider just wouldn't go with him! :lol2:

Phoenix playing twang - YouTube


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

amusing :lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

So that's the draught excluder gone from that door then! :bash:

Thanks PHOENIX!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I lol'd - it seemed to take ages before he let go of it the first time! :lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Once Phoenix was brave enough, he quite enjoyed the ball pool idea.........well, the treats in it anyway! :lol2:

Phoenix Fennec Fox & his ball pool - YouTube


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Your pets are all amazing, they look very well looked after and happy, your soooooooo lucky! X


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thankyou Ali, that's really kind! 

I know i'm incredibly lucky to have them, sometimes i can't quite believe it myself! :2thumb:

Isnt it time for some updates on your marmosets :whistling2: I love reading about them and your enclosure is wonderful!!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday
Phoenix!!!
He's one today! 
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
​


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

HaPpY FiRsT bIrThDaY pHoEnIx!​
Have a most wonderful day and don't get in too much trouble :lol2:. 

Lots of love,

- Your biological parents, your Aunts, Uncles, Non furry grandparents and of coarse your sister Akiko


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Phoenix! :flrt:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone is a Smarty Arse.........

Phoenix has worked out that if he jumps on the touch top bin and leaps off, the lid opens! Which means, if he jumps up again, he can raid the blinkin' bin!! :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: So who's a clever boy then? :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought it was time i updated this link :whistling2: After what has been a very strange and hard going year, i'm hoping to get back on track so here goes

Phoenix now has a girlfriend called Arlandria :flrt:
After getting along very well from day one, Phoenix started to become a little disapointed with the new addition. His wonderful room, complete with sofa and radiator bed was being misused at the highest level! Arlandria wasnt toilet trained in anyway and regularly pooped and piddled on his radiator bed! Yes, of all insults, his beloved radiator bed! :lol2:

They have however, come to an agreement......there room was sectioned off (no sofa) and she laid off the radiator bed. The get along so well, its definately love :flrt:

Since the moment i had Phoenix, i had desperately wanted a friend for him. He darts around so fast, so for me, i really wanted to see him being able to fly up and down the stairs with someone equally as fast, in hot pursuit. Ok, admittedly, i was quite looking forward to the time when he would reduce the amount of times he needed to hump my dogs leg, head or ears!! :whistling2:

Arlandria is not food fussy in anyway so i hoped she would encourage Phoenix to try different foods but nope, apparently his is just to damn stubborn :censor: The funniest is when you put in a dead mouse, he is horrified and charges off, she on the other hand, acts like she's just won the pools!

Anyway, here's a little footage of them both playing together. Its kind of a relaxed playing session....believe me, they go much quicker!!! Enjoy x

Phoenix & Arlandria fennec foxes playing - YouTube


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

*Kiri playing with Phoenix (The late Emma's daughter)*

Phoenix Fennec fox playing with Kiri, Retriever - YouTube

This is Kiri playing with Phoenix,

We suddenly and very sadly lost Emma (Kiri's mum) to Cancer of the liver on the 25th May, Phoenix missed her terribly but the last couple of days it seems that Kiri has taken over Emma's role (Kiri is Emma's daughter)

She even rests her foot on him to pin him down for a couple of seconds if he plays too rough, just like her mum used to do :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful video hun! The two of them seem perfect for each other hehe. 
-Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

paulajo said:


> Phoenix Fennec fox playing with Kiri, Retriever - YouTube
> 
> This is Kiri playing with Phoenix,
> 
> ...


I subscribe to your You Tube channel so got this by e-mail last night.

I loved it!!!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Something tells me that my little Foxes love their new window seat :flrt:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Phoenix & Arlandria Fennec Foxes playing with new toy - 2 - YouTube

They've both had a new 'puzzle' toy. It had to be glued to a board to stop Phoenix cheating and just tipping it over to get the treats! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They are just incredible


----------



## cpu1 (Dec 22, 2012)

What does a Fennec Fox's diet consist of?


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

They eat Vegetables, Morio and Meal worms, Locusts, cooked and raw chicken / Turkey, Mice and Chicks (Phoenix will not eat either of these but Arlandria will) Dried small bite dog kibble and i also give them for breakfast a foxes blend:
The Pet Fox: Fox Food Recipe: Recovery Diet

All the best, Paula​


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

*Greedy boy!!! *

Phoenix, a lot younger, sleeker but still as greedy  

Phoenix fennec fox stuffing his mouth! - YouTube


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm up in Scotland at the minute and my signal is good enough to read the forum and my e-mails, but not strong enough to watch videos, so I'm saving these until I get home! :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Phoenix is loving being able to get under the slightly warm log burner for the 1st time :flrt:


----------

